# Dubai Interview "Mentality"



## raptor344 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All!

New to the forum, first post! I'm a 25 year old, recent engineering graduate from NYC. I've been interested in working in Dubai/UAE for the better of 2 years, and have had a couple of interviews over time with no success. In the case of the last 2 weeks, I landed an interview and advanced to the second stage. 

Bit of a background. While I'm about 12 months out of school, I have work experience in engineering, extensive experience in operations, and about 90% of that was in management. I've had a full time salaried job since 8 months before graduation. Approaching nine years of experience that is very fitting for the role I've interviewed for, which too is a managment position. (I match the job description/requirement so direct that its almost scary).

Current situation. In this recent phone interview I was told I am a strongly competitive candidate, and they are obviously aware I'm in the states. Within 12 hours of the first interview, I was set up for a second phone interview the following day with a Chief Officer and the current individual I would theoretically replace. I will note this is a highly reputable company in the UAE. 

Second background. My previous interviews (about 1 year ago) with a similar company inquired me not only 4 months after resume submission (this common, and understandable), but offered me an interview time which was inconvenient at the time and we arranged accordingly. Two days Prior to this interview, I received word that this time was actually no good and heard nothing again for more than 6 weeks. After I received a response I was asked for a good time 2 weeks from that date, finally with success in landing an interview. It then took 1.5 weeks to be informed that I was not short listed. Of course, huge bummer, but this is life.

Current situation. Last week, 10 minutes prior to my scheduled second phone interview at a very early AM schedule my time, I received an email indicating the interview would not be pushed through for an emergency, and they would get back to me with a new schedule.

I have since followed up twice over one week (as of today) with no successful response.

I'm observing a trend here in lack of urgency. There appeared to be urgency this time around in How rapidly this interview was scheduled with two highly ranked members of management. So this is what I am driving at - what is the mentality on their end of the process? Is there minimal urgency? Is this a common experience in the job hunt process in the UAE?

I'm trying to gauge what the issue may be, or if I've simply not been short listed and am not being informed of so properly.

Please, feel free share your insight and interviewing experiences as well!

Much thanks, and I'm looking forward to all the learning that is to come with joining this forum.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I have only ever twice received emails in response to anything in this country. This part of the world is the Bermuda Triangle of email. If you get on a plane here, leave professionalism and sanity at home...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a bit confused here, you are 25, but you have extensive 9 years experience and in a managerial position? 

I felt like I am the least successful person on earth.


----------



## raptor344 (Dec 5, 2012)

Noted! I guess living in the NYC doesn't actually prepare one for everything chaotic out there 

Would you recommend I make a phone call instead of waiting?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

raptor344 said:


> Noted! I guess living in the NYC doesn't actually prepare one for everything chaotic out there
> 
> Would you recommend I make a phone call instead of waiting?


Phone is the way to go. There could be all sorts of reasons for the delay, but it isn't uncommon for these things to drag on for months.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

If you are new grad in Engineering as you are stating (which one ? Civil, Electrical..), I would not come to the UAE unless through a US company who happens to have projects in the UAE or a company who is known to be pretty good and known for that. 

As a new grad, depending on your area, you still need to hone your engineering skills through real assignments and I don't think there is a better place than working in the US, Europe, Japan for an engineer who is starting. 

Things are not only slow, they move in incredible baby turtle steps here lol (my experience). My process took around 6 months and I was wondering if they were really serious in one point.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude, save some money then get on a plane here and look for work in Dubai while being based in Dubai, it’s a crazy scheme I know but give it a shot. No one here gives a rats arse about graduates, especially flying in ones from the west, there’s enough ‘office labourers’ here with stacks of experience. 

If you really are a seasoned manager with 9 years managerial experience you’ll get snapped up here within a month


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

The mentality here - it is pretty chaotic. Emails seldom work. Do call them once or twice a week - as often as you feel you are not harrassing them.

What could be happening
-somebody else got the job
-they decided you are not for them
-the lady/sir in charge has more important things to do for next xxx days
-the opening was cancelled
-they decided they will not take external people
-they forgot about you
-they forgot about the job

So you never know until you call them. If they don't answer your calls made during the Dubai office hours for the next 10-15 tries, give it up. They know you're trying but they don't want to face the difficult situation of turning you down.

Finding a job here usually requires a bit of stubbourness but it is duable.


----------



## safia (Dec 5, 2012)

In my experience, and taking into account all the variables of the different cultures one finds in Dubai (a pretty impossible task at times) it's often a case of people avoiding saying 'no'. To make a sweeping generalisation, it's often easier to play someone along than simply say, 'thank you for your interest, but we're not considering you for this position'. Many of those responsible for recruitment (and BTW - why aren't you using the services of a Dubai-based agency?) prefer to string you along until they can say, 'I'm sorry but the position is now filled'. As I say, just my experience. Good luck with your search. The person who suggested biting the bullet and coming over on a tourist visa is right IMHO.


----------



## raptor344 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for the input 

I attempted a call tonight, but was intercepted by a receptionist who was told by the recruiter I would be receiving an email from her "soon". So as its read throughout this post...a long, hard, fun game begins.

I will strongly consider heading over on a visa in a few months, I considered this before. It could prove to be effective. 

Thanks again for sharing advice and experience!


----------



## shigri (Nov 28, 2012)

raptor344 said:


> Thanks everyone, for the input
> 
> I attempted a call tonight, but was intercepted by a receptionist who was told by the recruiter I would be receiving an email from her "soon". So as its read throughout this post...a long, hard, fun game begins.
> 
> ...


Wish u gud luck


----------

